# St. Petersburg Cello Ensemble is organizing a new Composition Competition



## composersforum (Mar 8, 2012)

In May 2012 the St Petersburg Cello Ensemble is organizing a new International Competition for Composers, which will be dedicated to the illustrious memory of the outstanding composer, cellist, teacher and conductor, People's Artist of the Russian Federation, Professor of the St Petersburg Conservatoire Yuri Falik.

Learn more and become familiar with the rules of the competition on this site: http://www.remusik.org/en/20120204/


----------

